
As Apple offers $200k for iPhone vulnerabilities, Black Hat firm offers $500k - nickysielicki
https://9to5mac.com/2016/08/10/iphone-hack-bounty-apple-exodus-intelligence/
======
jaredandrews
I had no idea companies like Exodus Intelligence existed. I see a few
government agencies in their client list. The whole business seems pretty
shady to me.

Can anyone realistically estimate how many "zero days" Exodus Intelligence
possesses and distributes? I have no idea...

